# Calling All Cycling Enthusiasts...



## Jace (May 23, 2022)

Have you been  a cyclist  most of your life?

But, now _that 'you're older'... it's different!_

And you'd like to continue...

Ever Consider? ....a recumbent road cycle....(TRI [3wheel] cycle) 

Specialized bikes are ridden by Enthusiasts all over the world.

How ' bout you?


----------



## oldman (May 23, 2022)

I just took up bike riding. I finally got tired of running and decided that I needed a change to something else, but something that would get my breathing and heartbeat up and yet also use my leg (calf) muscles. I have started out with 3 miles, but would like to push it to doing 5-miles per day. Time goes fast on a bike. Right now, I have very sore ankles, but have decided to keep working them. I couldn't believe how the price of bikes have gone up.


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2022)

We bought our daughter's fancy schmancy Nordic Track S22i exercise bicycle from her. It has a computer screen and emulates uphill cycling, etc.

Safer than being out on the roads in our busy neighbourhood.


----------



## C50 (May 23, 2022)

I have been a cyclist for many many years, I'm 61 now.  I say if the only way you can continue riding is by using a recumbent then go for it.

Personally though I wouldn't do it, at least not on the road.  They are just too low to the ground, I don't even like riding next to one when I'm on my road bike.

Some of my older friends have moved onto electric assisted bikes, I kind of like them.  They are still peddling but getting some help, and they can chose different modes for riding conditions.  I ride occasionally with a retired group and several riders are into their seventies and the one guy is 83 I believe.  The electric assist is the only way they can still enjoy the sport.


----------



## oldman (May 23, 2022)

Pinky said:


> We bought our daughter's fancy schmancy Nordic Track S22i exercise bicycle from her. It has a computer screen and emulates uphill cycling, etc.
> 
> Safer than being out on the roads in our busy neighbourhood.


Oh, I thought the OP was talking about bike riding on the roads, which is what I do. I live in area where there is very light traffic and we have bike lanes, as well. I have noticed that there are a few crackpots on the road that like to ride close to me when I am peddling. I make every attempt to ride to as near to the curb as possible, yet some seem that they have to try to see how close they can get to me before hitting me. If anyone ever does hit me, they better hope that they have dog-gone good insurance.


----------



## Lavinia (May 23, 2022)

I got my first bike for my 10th birthday, and I've been cycling ever since. I'm lucky enough to live near a canal so I can ride for miles without having to deal with traffic. (I'm in my 70's now)


----------



## JonSR77 (May 23, 2022)

When cycling, make sure you do a "full stroke."   A full stroke means that when your foot is closest to the ground, the leg is fully extended and there is no bend left in the knee.

If you do not do that, but leave a bend in the knee, your exercise work will unnecessarily tighten up certain muscle groups and can cause you problems.

https://www.active.com/triathlon/articles/a-breakdown-of-the-cycling-pedal-stroke

https://roadcyclinguk.com/how-to/technique/improve-pedalling-efficiency.html


----------



## GoneFishin (May 23, 2022)

Cycled for a long time (50yrs) but now I no longer do, too dangerous. I stopped cycling the first year of the covid19 pandemic.


----------



## C50 (May 23, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> Cycled for a long time (50yrs) but now I no longer do, too dangerous. I stopped cycling the first year of the covid19 pandemic.


Oh but cycling once the pandemic started was wonderful!  Nothing was open so everyone stayed home, the roads were deserted, I loved it!


----------



## Jace (May 23, 2022)

T Y, all.......keep on.....keeping on!


----------



## Chet (May 23, 2022)

I have a Trek Antelope which I have had for lots of years. The last place I lived I could go two blocks and be in the woods, but it's all town here and not much fun.


----------



## JustDave (May 23, 2022)

When I lived in Montana, I had a mountain bike, road bike, and recumbent.  I rode my recumbent most of the time.  If you think a recumbent is some old fogey contraption, you need to rethink that.  They make some three wheeler recumbents that might aid geriatrics with balance issues, but the common two wheel recumbents lend themselves to long rides.  

I averaged 40 miles a day, 7 days a week, and sometimes I did 60 or 70 miles in almost relaxing comfort.  They are hard to get used to, low to the ground, and they look odd, but they serve a purpose which appeals to many young but serious bikers.  Once you adapt, they are very comfortable.  Being close to the ground was not a problem for me.  You are leaning back, so instead of having to strain to look forward, you are naturally looking ahead and up at the scenery.  

I always had the feeling I was seeing a lot more of my environment when I was on my recumbent.  But I think what was happening was that I was just straining less to see what was there.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 30, 2022)

Jace said:


> Have you been a cyclist  most of your life?


Yep, rode my bike to school most every day from 1st to 10th grades, living in Florida made that possible.  


Jace said:


> But, now _that 'you're older'... it's different!_


Yeah, I have a much nicer bike that very effectively fills a corner of the garage.  Every time I see it I think I should get out on it more.


Jace said:


> Ever Consider? ....a recumbent road cycle....(TRI [3wheel] cycle)


No, but maybe I should...


----------



## Jace (Aug 1, 2022)

And, for "you" bike enthusiasts.....

Do you know the difference between a well-dressed bicyclist 
and a poorly dressed unicyclist?

_*Attire*_


----------



## fatboy (Aug 1, 2022)

i have been riding bikes most of my life.had some health issues lately but have been on the bike lanes in our city to ride around town   even went to a concert and car show downtown.


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 1, 2022)

I have a TREK bike from the '90s... from what I remember it's the same model @Chet has. Back then, when I used to ride, there was a lot less traffic. I'd go on some long rides and do some mountain biking. The world was much more attractive back then with the rural peacefulness contrasted with interesting urban activities. Now those areas are nothing but urban sprawl and people, cars, and noise, and I'm much older than most people I see when I'm out. That's a big factor contributing to my lack of interest in trying to be a part of any of those activities. I like being at home.

That said, I do ride a stationary recumbent bike a few times a week for the aerobic workout. I seem to sleep better as a result.


----------



## Cortie (Aug 11, 2022)

I am not a pro cyclist but I always had it in my life. I like riding it now because I have more time which I can spend on something great and healthy. I remember the time how my granddad taught me how to ride a bike and I want to be good granny who can teach grandson to ride it


----------



## Jace (Aug 11, 2022)

I learned how to ride a two-wheeler in Brockton, Mass. when our family was visiting one of my Dad's ole' Army buddy's family.


----------



## rgp (Aug 12, 2022)

Jace said:


> And, for "you" bike enthusiasts.....
> 
> Do you know the difference between a well-dressed bicyclist
> and a poorly dressed unicyclist?
> ...



  This reminds me of a local guy I see from time-to-time.......

 First time I saw him on his unicycle he was stepping off every 20 feet. . Well he stuck with it, and less than a year later ...... he would go flying by. And, he could stop for the stop sign for several seconds , and keep balance .

He doesn't know it but , he is my new hero !!


----------



## jimintoronto (Aug 18, 2022)

oldman said:


> Oh, I thought the OP was talking about bike riding on the roads, which is what I do. I live in area where there is very light traffic and we have bike lanes, as well. I have noticed that there are a few crackpots on the road that like to ride close to me when I am peddling. I make every attempt to ride to as near to the curb as possible, yet some seem that they have to try to see how close they can get to me before hitting me. If anyone ever does hit me, they better hope that they have dog-gone good insurance.


Tie a pool noddle to the rear of you bike seat, so it projects 3 feet to the left of you. A visual reminder for car drivers to "stay away from me ". A bright neon green or  yellow one for visibility.  The noodle is flexible so if it is touched by anything it will bend, then go back to it's original shape.  Cheap, but effective. Try it.  JimB.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 18, 2022)

Rode bikes growing up, and in my 20s and 30s. Later, switched to indoor bicycling. Now, I can't even think about bicycling outside because if I fall, I would probably be paralyzed (my neurologist told me that if I fell again, that would happen to me). So I have been careful.


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 18, 2022)

You don't see so many bikes on the streets these days. People are riding e-scooters more and more, which actually look like they're kind of fun to ride.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 9, 2022)

I am going to take a trip and visit my daughter in the Netherlands next month. Because the cities there are so old, the streets are very narrow and some places it is easier to get there with a bike than a car.  I love riding a bike, but I am almost 78 now, and my balance is bad; so I just can’t ride one anymore.
Robin got a smart bike called and Easy Go for me to ride when I am there. It is kind of in between a mobility scooter and an adult trike, and can be ridden as either a scooter or with using the pedals as a bike.  It has an electric assist that can help out when needed, and was designed for seniors who can no longer ride a bike.
Here is a short video showing a lady who has had a stroke and also has other heart and health issues. She has been pretty much confined to her home but now that she has the Easy Go, she can get out for exercise, and visiting people again. (It has English subtitles)


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 10, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am going to take a trip and visit my daughter in the Netherlands next month. Because the cities there are so old, the streets are very narrow and some places it is easier to get there with a bike than a car.  I love riding a bike, but I am almost 78 now, and my balance is bad; so I just can’t ride one anymore.
> Robin got a smart bike called and Easy Go for me to ride when I am there. It is kind of in between a mobility scooter and an adult trike, and can be ridden as either a scooter or with using the pedals as a bike.  It has an electric assist that can help out when needed, and was designed for seniors who can no longer ride a bike.
> Here is a short video showing a lady who has had a stroke and also has other heart and health issues. She has been pretty much confined to her home but now that she has the Easy Go, she can get out for exercise, and visiting people again. (It has English subtitles)


The Netherlands are a VERY flat country, which lends it's self to bike riding. Plus they get a generally mild winter season, too. Where I live in Toronto, we have many miles of segregated bike lanes( with a curb divider to keep  cars away  from the bike riders )  on main roads, plus a city wide bike path called the Martin Goodman Trail that runs for over 20 miles alongside the shore of Lake Ontario. By December only the true hard core bike riders are still out there pedaling through the snow and ice on the bike paths, which are not cleared by the city plows.   JimB.


----------



## Jace (Sep 10, 2022)

All such great posts/responses.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 10, 2022)

Sorry to be such a curmudgeon, but we live within walking distance of a lake with bike paths.  I am so tired of seeing flabby asses in Lycra pants with their legs shaved acting like they are in the Tour de France.  They dominate the roads and are so incensed when I try to pass them.  One guy followed me when I started walking and said "nice Audi".  When I thanked him he called me a d**kh**d for passing him.  Cyclists are so entitled.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 11, 2022)

I've been an avid cyclist all my life and continue to be so. I think cycling is one of the best, if not the best, forms of activity for older folks.


----------



## amwassil (Sep 11, 2022)

Sorry, new here. But there doesn't seem to be any way to cancel a post after starting it.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2022)

“Man needlessly dressed in professional cycling outfit on your right.”


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 11, 2022)

I see these "professionaly dressed" cyclists every day
out front going fast like really in a race....boggles my
mind, all that gear....imo


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 11, 2022)

Here in Toronto one of our largest city parks ( High Park ) is about 400 acres in size, with a road net work that are public roads with a low maximum speed of 20 kilometers / 12 miles an hour, for all vehicles, including bicycles. The problem ? The bike riders refuse to stop at the stop signs, they ride in groups of 15 to 30 people. They ride spread out across all lanes of the one way  park roads, and intimidate people on foot. The Toronto Police Service, in response to dozens of complaint phone calls, sent 2 officers to High Park on a Saturday when the park roads are closed to cars, and they started using a Lidar device to clock the bike riders. Speeding tickets were issued to 16 bike riders, for going faster than the 20kph/12 mph limit. 17 tickets were issued for " Fail to stop at a stop sign " and 5 for "no lights front or back ". The bike community went nuts claiming that Police were " picking on them ". The chief of Police produced traffic ticket records that showed that from January of 2022, to the first of September this year , the TPS had written 1,956 tickets for car driver offences, in High Park. That shut them up quickly. Entitled and arrogant jerks . JimB.


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors (Dec 7, 2022)

Jace said:


> Have you been  a cyclist  most of your life?
> 
> But, now _that 'you're older'... it's different!_
> 
> ...


I've been a cyclist since the 70's. And even though I still own and ride regular bikes. I am soon to be the proud owner of an ebike. I bought one for my wife last month and I now understand the beauty of such a machine. Now that I am 60 having the motor to assist me if I get tired or if im riding into a stiff headwind is a welcome thing. With five levels of pedal assist I can taylor my pedaling effort to still get all the exercise I need. I can even turn off the motor's pedal assist and ride the bike "acoustically". Should I want to provide all the effort. It's in many ways the best of both worlds.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 7, 2022)

I enjoy riding, but will only ride on trails. Luckily for me, the Katy trail is close by. It's an old railroad line that became a state park. If you have the desire you could ride for hundreds of miles.


----------



## perChance (Dec 7, 2022)

I like cycling - have a hybrid Bianchi.  Last season I had problems with double vision so I didn't ride at all.  Double vision is corrected now so hopefully I will get out next spring.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 30, 2022)

Jace said:


> And, for "you" bike enthusiasts.....
> 
> Do you know the difference between a well-dressed bicyclist
> and a poorly dressed unicyclist?
> ...



Attire you say, sorry to spoil your quip!


----------

